# OCCT error detected



## jinx90

Hi, I just decided to run OCCT to find out whether my Corsair H80 CPU cooler set to quiet mode was able to handle the heat generated at full load. After only 7 minutes the test stopped, saying "error detected".

I'm running a core i7 2600k overclocked to 4.7ghz.

How do I find out what the error is and how to fix it?


----------



## MonsterMiata

Your overclock is not stable. That is what the error means. It can either be not enough voltage or the overclock is simply too high. Might be memory related if that has been tweaked.


----------



## Johnny1982

jinx90 said:


> Hi, I just decided to run OCCT to find out whether my Corsair H80 CPU cooler set to quiet mode was able to handle the heat generated at full load. After only 7 minutes the test stopped, saying "error detected".
> 
> I'm running a core i7 2600k overclocked to 4.7ghz.
> 
> How do I find out what the error is and how to fix it?


Check in the BIOS if your memory is running at it's rated speed and that the PCI-E frequency is at default of 100mhz. In general you should always set your Ram and PCI-E frequencies independently from your CPU BCLK, other wise they overclock with the CPU and can produce the error you are experiencing now. You might want to try lowering the overclock a bit, as that looks a bit optimistic to me.


----------



## jinx90

OK I really have no idea about overclocking, I bought the system from scan.co.uk already overclocked so don't really know what any of the settings mean.


----------



## MonsterMiata

If it was purchased in this state i would consider contacting the company to see if they are willing to do anything. Messing with the settings now might void a warranty if there is one.


----------



## greenbrucelee

if it came pre overclocked it looks like they have not tested it properly.


----------



## jinx90

I restored bios to default settings and after this OCCT runs fine with no errors detected. Debating whether to bother contacting the retailer as I can't send off my computer for them to sort out since I would be without it for too long.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## greenbrucelee

well its your choice but if they have not tested it properly then in my eyes they have sold you a defective product or given you an incorrect product description and you could take them to court over something like that and/or sue them


----------

